# Oberon Site



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Has anyone had trouble getting on the Oberon site today?  I'm getting nothing... maybe its just the internet here.  I wondered if they would have any comments as to when they may start making new kindle covers?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It appears to be down right now...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I got on about an hour ago--they had posted a notice that they couldn't start designing a cover for K2 until they could actually get their hands on a K2. Which only makes sense.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

And at this moment, it says "store closed"


----------



## howardrsh (Jan 29, 2009)

I was thinking about ordering a journal cover for my new Kindle 2 and found that it says "store closed".  Wishful thinking they might be updating their site with new covers for the Kindle 2!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

They cannot design it until they get a Kindle. they posted awhile back that they had tried to contact Amazon for an advance Kindle but guess they aren't on the list for Amazon (or maybe they won't sell through Amazon).

Here is their announcement at http://www.oberondesign.com

Sorry! Our Store is CLOSED for maintenance. - 2/9/09 2:10pm PST
Please browse our product pages from the left nav' bar.
We hope to be back up later tomorrow - 2/10/09 Thanks for you patience

and for Kindle:

Our covers are designed to fit the ORIGINAL model of the Kindle, NOT the new Kindle 2 model annouced today. (2/9) We will design a cover for the Kindle 2 when we can lay hands on one. Thanks!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Amazon, wants us to buy from there site because they get a percentage of the sale!
So I guess there not rushing to accommodate Oberon, since its an offline sale for them.

Just my 2$


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed MineKinder. Like I said, Oberon should buy a K2 and then return it within the 30 day window. That way they have the exact measurements and can do their shake test and all that fun. I am hoping that they can take care of this quickly for all you Oberon lovers. I know someone posted that the journal is about the same size as K2 so hopefully it won't be difficult for Oberon to make the new cover.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going to hang onto my original oberon cover that I stupidly bought before I got my Kindle and  check to see if there's anyway it will fit but I doubt it.  I'm sure I'll break down and spend the $ and buy a new one from Oberon when they design one.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

scrappergirl said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting on the Oberon site today? I'm getting nothing... maybe its just the internet here. I wondered if they would have any comments as to when they may start making new kindle covers?


Its working today


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> Amazon, wants us to buy from there site because they get a percentage of the sale!
> So I guess there not rushing to accommodate Oberon, since its an offline sale for them.


Perhaps you're right. Another perspective is that it might behoove Oberon to contact Amazon about selling their product thru Amazon's marketplace. It might increase their business...but then it might also increase their business too much if they are a small company. But hey - then they could employ more people!

All I know is that I hope they design a K2 cover with the corner system instead of worrying about that 'patent-pending hinge system'. It seems like that would be easier and certainly workable with all the 'white space' on the K2. Oh - and I want that Roof of Heaven design too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And they would have to pay Amazon a fee for using their site. Oberon seems to be doing well enough without using Amazon. Most of the folks who have K1 Oberon covers are going to want K2 Oberon covers. I think Oberon knows that people will wait or end up buying another cover when Oberon has their cover available.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a cover from M-Edge for my K1, but I like the look of the Oberon K1 covers so much, that I plan to wait until Oberon offers K2 models before I decide which site to order a K2 cover from.


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello All,
I just received this answer from Oberon about a new cover for the Kindle2.

Dear RoosMom,
please see our Kindle page for complete information. We will make a Kindle 2 cover as soon as we can get the Kindle 2 we ordered and design it. Thanks! http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php

Don Tucker
Customer Service
[email protected]


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Oberon seems to be having more log in troubles "tonight".
I have been trying on and off for the past 45 minutes.
Giving up until I wake up during the wee hours of the morn.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes I've been trying to get on also all day and this evening no luck.  Maybe they are all out searching for a Kindle 2


----------



## Arctic Frog (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm just getting flat-out frustrated.  Why is their website not functional?  I don't have a K1, I placed an order earlier this year for one and am happy now to find out that I'll get a K2 instead.  I want to pick out a cover, what is the deal w/ oberons site?  I realize the K2 covers aren't even produced yet but I just found out I'm getting a K2 and I want to shop for it!!  If I was a cover maker I'd make darn sure people could at least view my products after a big announcement like the K2 even if the exact design isn't ready yet (size for K2, not cover designs).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There's nothing to shop for yet... They haven't announced which designs they will create for the new Kindle.


----------



## Arctic Frog (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm new to oberon and their release histories but surely they aren't going to create all new designs for the K2 releases?  Didn't they just release some new patterns?  Wouldn't the K2 not be some of the current designs that sell well plus maybe some or all of the new releases?  That just doesn't make much sense.  I know I can't order now...but if their site was functional I could at least window-shop by looking at the K1 covers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They are not using all of their designs for the K1 covers. I would imagine that they will use the same designs for the K2 covers as the K1 covers but there is no guarantee. I a perfect world, K2 is about the same size as a journal so there are many more designs available.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can do a search here for Oberon covers. I'm sure most of the available ones have pictures posted here. I know there are a few (dozen) threads in accessories.  I'd point you in the right direction but I'm headed to bed. We'll all be playing the waiting game to see which ones it offers first for k2. I hope the butterfly is one of them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oberon should work a deal with Stephen King.  If he'll write a story to get a new Kindle, maybe he would loan them his pink K2 in order to get an Oberon cover.


Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anita said:


> Perhaps you're right. Another perspective is that it might behoove Oberon to contact Amazon about selling their product thru Amazon's marketplace. It might increase their business...but then it might also increase their business too much if they are a small company. But hey - then they could employ more people!


Several years ago, a man and his wife had a garage business here in Arkansas making wooden flowers for garden display. they thought that they could do a lot better if they could only sell to WalMart. The couple sent a few of their designs to the head office. A month later they were contacted with order for 500,000 of their design, with a delivery date of two weeks. Obviously they could not supply the order so had to turn it down. Another example of be careful what you ask for, you might get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^ That's why God gave us Fuller & Sons.  (They love me.)


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Oberon should post K2 covers they'll be offering, an take orders! i would be ordering two! why let m-edge and some guy named Cole get all the early rush to buy covers for k2? id gladly wait 2 weeks for them if i could ORDER NOW!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I know it is hard to wait for an Oberon, but it is well worth it. The quality is outstanding, not to mention the sensation of holding one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I know it is hard to wait for an Oberon, but it is well worth it. The quality is outstanding, not to mention the sensation of holding one.


Shouldn't you be holding dying infants?


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^hmm


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Site is working this AM.
I just ordered the Creek Bed Maple, in saddle color.
In the large journal size.

And before anyone TELLS me it won't fit... I bought it to use as a journal NOT for my future Kindle.

But I just wanted to let everyone know the site is now working.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just hope they can use the new equipment they bought to make the corners on the K1 covers. That had to be a big expense. I hope they re-coup the losses. Such a great company!


----------

